# Eye surgery



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, my eyes have been getting worse over the last few years and wearing glasses is driving me nuts.
I have been told that I can have artificial lenses implanted (laser correction is no good for my eye problem) has anyone had this done and are there any side effects or risks?
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eyes*

Hi

My prescription is about -10 and as such not only qualifies me for free eyes tests, but also rules out laser treatment. I looked at the lens implants and there are two different proceedures.

1) Your own natural lens in the eye is removed and a new one added.

2) The new lens is added to your own lens.

I had several consultations for this, the one I found the least traumatic was at the Birkdale Clinic in Rotherham. You will need someone to go with you for the consultation as you cannot see very well afterwards.

A full eye examination is done - like at the opticians. Then some coloured dye is added to the eyes to dilate the pupils - basically the pupils are very wide open so the doctor can see inside. This is why you cannot see clearly afterwards as there is "too much light" getting into the eye.

I was told I was too young and better waiting til 40-ish, but the op was do-able.

My dad talked me out of it though, suggesting it is not as easy as fixing a broken leg.

Think very carefully.

If you Google "intra ocular lenses" you will get alsorts.

Expect to pay upto £5000 for both eyes doing. Most surgeons will only do one eye at a time. This in itself suggests risks.

Russell


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*eye site*

i've seen your eye's chris...........it's a labrador you need mate :lol:

seriously....i hope you get some info on this subject, one of the good folk here will surely help :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*eye surgery*

Ha ha thanks for that niko, but seriously I have been putting it off for some time and I have another eye test booked for next sat morn as my vision is so rubbish now especially noticeable in the evenings.
Thanks for your input Russell but its such a pain not being able to do things as I just cant see!
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eyes*

Hi

Are you long or short sighted (ie is prescription a "+" or a "-"?

What prescription are you?

Russell


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*eye surgery*

I can see distance fine, but cant read detail ie road signs and number plates at 25mtrs plus and also cant read as my arms are not long enough lol, also much worse in low light so much so that I do very little night fishing these days as all my headlamp seems to do is light up my glasses!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eyes*

Hi

Well I opted for contact lenses. And no, it was not easy putting them in and out. It was hard work - Boots in Leeds deserved a medal for their efforts over 30 visits and were "rewarded" after I contacted their head office reference the staff at Leeds.

I now wear monthly toric lenses - crystal clear vision, with specs for when ever and on my "contacts" day off.

There are even contacts that you can leave in for thirty days. Well worth a free trial. My advice is to pick a local optician - a small family firm. I have tried several types and then numerous makes before settling on Bausch and Lomb monthly torics. I remove them daily and leave them in a little pot.

At -10, I can't see my reflection in the mirror!

Russell


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry if I am on the wrong track but are we talking cataract surgery? 
If so I had cataract surgery last Monday to hopefully restore the sight in my right eye sufficient to allow me to carry on driving(off the road for a few weeks now until the eye is assessed again). 
The difference has been remarkable, not only has my sight improved beyond belief but colours are now so vivid, I had not realised how my colour perception had become so degraded. 
The chances of serious problems with the operation are about 1 in a thousand. 

Clive


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*eyes*

Hi Clive, no my eyes are just worn out as its been explained to me and I am thinking of replacement lens's surgicaly implanted .....................makes me shudder but needs must  
Chris


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

hello Chris

I have recently (6 weeks ago) had both lenses replaced I have been wearing glasses for the last 50 years my eyesight prescriptions were right eye +11 and my left +8 and so far the difference is remarkable I no longer need glasses except for reading aand then only if it is dark or very small print

I fly model aircraft and I can see to fly better than i could with glasses
the procedure is relitavely simple and almost pain free

I went to Optical Express in Harley street and had to stay overnight for a check up the next morning they only do one eye at a time so the whole thing is finished in a fortnight

I now have to attend after care clinics every 3 months for a year they did say if I needed any correction to the lenses they can now do it with laser which they could not do before

hope this information is useful if you need any more info please ask

John


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

*Eye Surgery*

Hi 
I used to have a prescription of -12 and needed this surgery for cataracts which I didn't realise I had as I was so shortsighted. Very apprehensive about the op but there was no need to be as it only took 15 minutes and there was no discomfort. PLUS the surgeon put a replacement lens in that was corrected for my prescription. He only did one eye at a time not because its dangerous but just so you can manage post op with eye shields and drops. The other eye was done after a month.
If you can afford to have the op I'd say go ahead - I can't believe the difference and think how much you spend on glasses and/or contact lenses each year. It felt like a miracle to me as I had worn glasses since I was 14 and was quite dismayed to have cataracts at the youngish age of 60 but now I never wear glasses except for reading in poor light.
Good luck if you decide to go for it

Zube


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*eye surgery*

Thanks for your comments guys will see how bad my eyes have become after my eye test, I drive for a living so things need to be carefully concidered.
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eyes*

Hi

Let us know how you get in on. Also check with your employer that if you had this surgery, is it acceptable as a form of corrective vision?

When I worked on board trains, it had to be specs only - not contacts or laser etc etc. Might have changed now, but that was only 2001.

Russell


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

[/size] 
Hi there. I had cataracts removed from both eyes in June 2009 - previously I was short sighted - and the surgeon removed my lenses and inserted new. If you have cataracts forming or formed it seems you have to have your lenses removed. I now need glasses for reading etc. I live in Valencia, Spain, but a Spanish friend who lives in Barcelona had the same operation just two weeks ago and they did a new version. Apparently, one lense is for close up and the other for distance - after a while the brain gets the message and you don't notice that you are seeing differently out of each lense. The advantage is that you don't need glasses afterwards. The lenses are brand new from USA and are called "Multifocals". My friend was able to read a newspaper, without glasses, about one week after her operation.

I am waiting for my check up in September to ask my surgeon's opinion. I am finding it very difficult to adjust to having to use glasses for reading, sewing etc but for driving etc I don't need glasses - only sun glasses!

When I had my operation - one eye done each week - the surgeon explained that this was in order to be able to adjust the second eye according to the sight gained in the first eye.

If I had known about the American lenses I would have definitely chosen that method. I am hoping that something can be done - either implant the American lenses or touch up these lenses - but until September I won't have an answer.

I hope to have been of assistance in deciding whether to operate or not!

Best regards.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I have today had the all clear to drive again.
I had the cataract removed and a plastic lens inserted in my right eye two weeks ago.
I can now drive without glasses,possibly need glasses for reading but I am managing O.K. at the moment.
I have the beginning of a cataract in my left eye but it is no problem at the moment.
All credit to the N.H.S - everything done very efficiently with a minimum of waiting.
If only someone could do something about the weather !

Clive


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi guys, well have been doing a bit of research on the net and it would seem that there is a problem "halo effect" driving at night with the artificial lens also it says that one would also need to wear glasses for reading?????????? RUmomo post mentions Multifocals which it would seem get around the problem of reading glasses, I wonder if you still get this halo effect at night with these?
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

just found this :- http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Eye-Care/MULTIFOCAL-LENS-REPLACEMENT/show/224443


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I have not driven in the dark yet but I have had no problem with halos in bright lights when walking the dog late at night.
Still reading without glasses but not quite as easily as before the operation.
I did have a little refraction problem with bright reflective surfaces indoors but that seems to have resolved itself.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*eye surgery*

Well I had my eye test and was told my eyes were not that bad so decided to bottle out of eye surgery and had a pair of all singing all dancing varifocal glasses made up.
£580 later (picked them up this morning) I think they are going to take a while to get used to  have also booked an appointment to try out some contact lenses.............
Chris


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear how you get on with your contact trial as i'v been considering it for a while, I'v just got a new pair of varifocals also but am not geting on with them very well.  ho hum...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Slightly off topic but well worth considering;

with contact lenses (and only with contact lenses) you can have one eye set up for distance vision and the other for close-up - both my wife (MrsW) and me have this and it is brilliant!

No need to have reading glasses and the brain switches without you being aware of any difference. It does tend to confuse people if they try to make me do an eye test reading the letters and I still have them set up for distant/close up work!

In my case my right eye is for close-up and the left distant and in MrsW's the opposite - we all have one dominant and one recessive eye as regards vision. but with my "weak" eye set for close-up it is magic! I have lenses that get changed every 14 days (taking them out at night)and MrsW wears hers for the full month before changing.

We also use Boots and they are superb - excellent aftercare and help (it used to take me 30 minutes to put them in - now it's seconds!). I have only been wearing them about 5 years and ALWAYS have a set of glasses in any vehicle I am driving "just in case". That is a legal requirement in France and USA.

Good luck, hope it all works well - varifocals do take a while to get used to but do work very well IMO and experience.

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I tried varifocals two years ago but couldn't get on with them. I was still working then & found them very awkward for close-up work. I went back to the opticians & they changed the lenses to bi-focals, with a small magnifying segment. These have been much better for me &, much to my surprise, they gave me a refund, about £85, IIRC, on the varifocals. This was from Vision Express.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I had one cataract operation three or four years ago, frightened myself s***less because I went on the net to find out about it and watched a video of the op!

Took me another two years before I got up enough courage to have the other eye done, was offered a 'knock out' but thought oh to hell with it and went and had it done cold.

Absolutey brilliant do not need glasses and I still spend a lot of time on PC's.

You do have to go back about a year later to have the dross lasered out, five minutes and all done.

BUPA paid for all my treatment without question.

Peter


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*eye surgery*

Well progress so far, trying to get used to having to "aim" my vision.
I'm told that it takes a month to get used to them, they seem to have a very narrow field of vision (they are the better hi def lens's).
The long and short range contact lens's sound interesting will make sure I ask about them, not sure about going back to Scrivens tho they sure know how to charge :roll: 
Chris


----------

